# Son sur Mac Os X 10.6



## reyant9876 (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de régler le son par Applications ( Par exemple, iTunes au max et Safari muet ? ) sur Mac où si un utilitaires existait ?
Merci


Les utilitaires qui modifient les fonctionnalités du système, c'est dans "Customisation", le sous forum de "Mac OS X", qu'on en parle. On déménage.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Je ne crois pas que cela existe.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2010)

on aimerait quasi tous une option simple  de coupage de son de navigateur sans couper le reste 

 hélas c'est pas fait


----------



## reyant9876 (18 Janvier 2010)

D'accord ! Merci quand même  !


----------



## daladim (20 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

il est bel et bien possible de faire ce que tu veux.
Une des fonction du logiciel Hear est de pouvoir régler le volume de chaque application.

Malheureusement, il risque d'être un peu cher (50 $) si tu ne l'utilises que pour ça... (le réglage du volume pour chaque application est une des ses fonctions, mais il permet aussi d'agir globalement sur le son de ton mac : ajout d'effets, d'égaliseur, de surround, etc.)


----------

